# Yellow garden spider



## greybeard (Oct 11, 2018)

big yellow spider by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice one......


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 11, 2018)

NICE!!!  Good clean shot Tom.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice creepy shot. Them things bite.


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

Yikes, made me shiver. I'm not afraid of them, not since moving to the US anyways! Wouldn't want to get up close and personal with this one though LOL. Great shot!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice shot, them critters use to scare me so much as a kid. They would shake their web if you got close. Good job. Ed


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> Nice shot, them critters use to scare me so much as a kid. They would shake their web if you got close. Good job. Ed



Are they dangerous? Or just intimidating?


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 12, 2018)

Lisa Chapman said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, them critters use to scare me so much as a kid. They would shake their web if you got close. Good job. Ed
> ...


Like a bee sting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

Lisa Chapman said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, them critters use to scare me so much as a kid. They would shake their web if you got close. Good job. Ed
> ...


I got bit by one last year on my arm trying to get through a thick pocket of wild flowers. I was trying to get a closer shot of a Heron in the water. Yes, it hurt, more like a hornet sting IMO. I had two of them on me. I still have a hard bump of my arm where it bit me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I got bit by one last year on my arm trying to get through a thick pocket of wild flowers. I was trying to get a closer shot of a Heron in the water. Yes, it hurt, more like a hornet sting IMO. I had two of them on me. I still have a hard bump of my arm where it bit me.



If you start getting the urge to fight crime, let us know.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I got bit by one last year on my arm trying to get through a thick pocket of wild flowers. I was trying to get a closer shot of a Heron in the water. Yes, it hurt, more like a hornet sting IMO. I had two of them on me. I still have a hard bump of my arm where it bit me.
> ...


Captain Silver Face?


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2018)

The Silver Spider?


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

Ouch, that sounds unpleasant. I get bitten by the Wolf spiders that live in my window well all the time, they are a giant pain but, they kill the Mosquito's and I am highly allergic to them so.... the spiders and I remain somewhat friendly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> The Silver Spider?


I think, if I recall correctly, the original species name means silver face. We used to call them corn spiders or zig zag  spiders. They all have a silver colored heads. They are pretty abundant here is Michigan.


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

I Googled "Silver Face Spider" and went to images. Became immediately itchy....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

Growing up in Kentucky, my boyhood memory of these was much like Ed's...they scared me to death. They'd have giant webs along the garden's edge or near old barns and outbuildings.


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Growing up in Kentucky, my boyhood memory of these was much like Ed's...they scared me to death. They'd have giant webs along the garden's edge or near old barns and outbuildings.



Flamethrower..... that is all


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 12, 2018)

I always get these and the orb weavers mixed up. How do you know which is which?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> I always get these and the orb weavers mixed up. How do you know which is which?



They're both nasty and some versions look very similar. I see the orb one's in Florida but have seen any in Michigan.


----------



## Wasp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Masterful shot.


----------

